# Shrimp Cross Breeding Guide?



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

not sure when it was last updated


----------



## PhantomCavie (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks! I'm really looking for more of a recipe of sorts, if one exists, of what morphs to start with in order to eventually end up with the ones I mentioned earlier. For example, where does the white come from in blue bolts and where does the blue come from? Or is it all random chance starting with something like a crystal black?


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

From my understanding you can't specifically breed anything with anything to get white in a bb or blue in a bb. Tb were more of a mutation than made with a recipe. 

Usually you can breed say a Snow White with a crs and line breed it to get stronger white I want to say. 

For recipes your looking more for something like a crystal+tiger=tib
Tib+tb=pinto
Your looking for something like that? I don't know if there even is a chart for that. Many people keep there recipes and there breeding tequniques a secret...


----------



## PhantomCavie (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes! That's more of what I was hoping for, I figured that most would keep it a secret but I figured I would ask just in case someone was willing to mention a starting place


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Subtletanks91 said:


> From my understanding you can't specifically breed anything with anything to get white in a bb or blue in a bb. Tb were more of a mutation than made with a recipe.


from my understanding. if you breed BB with what's called a skeleton you'll get better blue. I think Sean (oblongshrimp) has posted/talked about this before.


----------



## PhantomCavie (Apr 2, 2014)

bostoneric said:


> from my understanding. if you breed BB with what's called a skeleton you'll get better blue. I think Sean (oblongshrimp) has posted/talked about this before.


Interesting, but how do you end up with a BB in the first place? Besides buying them of course haha. I like to dabble in genetics so I want to try to make them myself


----------



## zachsta18 (Apr 11, 2014)

Blue Bolts are part of the Taiwan Bee genetics. Taiwan Bee shrimp were discovered as a genetic mutation in the last couple years- the genes aren't present in every caridina shrimp, as far as we know. Similar to CRS, somebody found the genetic mutation and bred it out with other shrimp. The genetic mutation got around because people were buying shrimp with the mutation; it spread because people bought Taiwan Bee Shrimp. There's no recipe for making them :/ However, if you are willing to have fun with genetics, Mischlings are shrimp that are a cross between CRS and Taiwan Bees. The Taiwan Bee genes are recessive and CRS genes dominant, so they look like CRS but will produce Taiwan Bees, Mischlings and CRS. They are a cheaper alternative if you don't mind waiting for breeding to happen


----------



## PhantomCavie (Apr 2, 2014)

That might be what I need then. Perhaps I'll have some luck with blue tigers and mischlings. What would you think about blue tigers and CBS as well?


----------



## zachsta18 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cross breeding? They'll make tibees :3 I ordered some F2/F3 tibees from Dreamer_yoyo that are Mischlings crossed with OEBT. Haven't gotten them yet, but from what I have read the offspring could be Pintos, OEBT, CRS/CBS, Mischlings, Taiwan Bees, or Tibees depending on how they breed and what other varieties they are bred with. The genetics are really interesting to me, too  But a tibee is a tibee. If you go CBSxBT and get tibees then later introduce mischlings or Taiwan Bees, you'll still end up with the same gene pool, so that sounds like a good place to start if you don't want to buy shrimp right now.


----------



## PhantomCavie (Apr 2, 2014)

Gotcha, in your opinion would just messing around with the offspring of Tibees be the best bet then? Maybe cross them with mischlings? I'm trying to wrap my head around all of this without writing it all out on paper haha.


----------



## zachsta18 (Apr 11, 2014)

You may want to write it out  I have a large whiteboard and a notebook that I use to plan breeding patterns. But yeah, I think playing with tibees and crossing them back to oebt, crs and mischlings would be cool. If you don't have a source for tibees yet, you could also try your hand at making them and starting your own line roud:


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

That's interesting. It was my understanding that Tb could only be bred with Tb to get better Tb or richer colors. 

Where would one even get a skeleton?


----------



## zachsta18 (Apr 11, 2014)

So, I found a thread from a month ago about this. I'll link it here.

Anyway, if you have a BB and breed it with a skeleton, which in my understanding is a golden bee that has receding white coloration with clear edges and is low grade, then the blue comes in fuller on some of the babies. This is because the white overtakes the blue coloration, so breeding less white with a shrimp that has blue genes will allow the blue to come in stronger. It's quite interesting.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

So if you breed with a golden that has barely any white pigmentation on its shell. But has an orangish flesh color with a bb. What would the end result be. Obviously more blue, but as for the flesh under the shel that's blue wouldn't that either deepen the blue further or disrupt the color and tint it something else.


----------



## zachsta18 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know... I don't personally have blue bolts, so I can't personally say, but I think that their flesh is naturally a blue color, and is one of the differences between the taiwan bee and golden bee. I don't think it would make much of a difference... but again, I don't have BB so I am just theorizing.... would be interesting to test it out.


----------

